# Nursing/care agencies/Nursing Homes



## m73hunt (Nov 6, 2012)

New to the forum, but amazed at the info shared by all! 
Can anyone tell me if there are any English speaking Care Agencies providing home care etc, or English Nursing Homes in Cyprus? I am a qualified Nurse (Sister) and looking to relocate next year, but obviously need to secure a job first. I am finding it difficult to find out what the basic salaries are, however I realise it would not be as good as in England, but the benefits of living in Cyprus would far outweigh the loss of income I imagine. I have contacted many Care Agencies and Nursing Homes from the internet, but nobody has replied yet. I am incredibly serious about moving, but also love the work I do, so combining Cyprus with Nursing would be just what I need.
Please can anyone guide me in the right direction? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi
Try this link. Not sure its what your looking for but might be worth a try?

Nice to Meet You | Sunshine Carers Cyprus


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

m73hunt said:


> New to the forum, but amazed at the info shared by all!
> Can anyone tell me if there are any English speaking Care Agencies providing home care etc, or English Nursing Homes in Cyprus? I am a qualified Nurse (Sister) and looking to relocate next year, but obviously need to secure a job first. I am finding it difficult to find out what the basic salaries are, however I realise it would not be as good as in England, but the benefits of living in Cyprus would far outweigh the loss of income I imagine. I have contacted many Care Agencies and Nursing Homes from the internet, but nobody has replied yet. I am incredibly serious about moving, but also love the work I do, so combining Cyprus with Nursing would be just what I need.
> Please can anyone guide me in the right direction? Any help would be much appreciated.


Hi there, best advice I can give you is 'Keep On Emailing' Thats what I did and got lucky eventually. As for being a nurse in Cyprus.....i'm told the conversion is difficult and you have to demonstrate a working knowledge of the language  At the age of 56 I am prepared to let my registration lapse and I am looking forward to a more caring role, a welcome change from the stress of my current DN job. Good luck with the search


----------



## m73hunt (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you very much for your reply, lots of luck with the move. Mel


----------



## m73hunt (Nov 6, 2012)

Your link was very useful, thank you. Their website looks just what I am looking for, and currently updating my CV to send to them. Thank you again


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Mark is very helpful at Sunshine Carers, lovely chap.


----------

